#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-06
<Pablorub> Hola
<Pablorub> This is android!!!!!!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no tas viendo el super bowl?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: recien llegue de la calle
<virusuy> taba twiteando desde afuera
<PabloRubianes> ponelo, ta peleado el partido
<virusuy> dale, le pego una vichada
<virusuy> canal?
<PabloRubianes> espn virusuy 
<virusuy> gracielita
<virusuy> licencia no? PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si
<PabloRubianes> tomando cerveza
<PabloRubianes> y viendo el super bowl
<PabloRubianes> tomando una A.K.DAMM de la semana de espa;a de t inglesa
<PabloRubianes> bastante recomendable
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, tas vviendo?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> lo vi 10 min y me embolo
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: como terminó ?
<virusuy_> xD
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 0/
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como vamos?
<virusuy> super
<virusuy> y por ir al super
<virusuy> :-P
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> recursividad
<virusuy> tu ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, haciendo un informe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/reportefinal2011#preview
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: buen reporte, con estadisticas y todo !
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, asi deben ser!
<SergioMeneses> aunq ese es anual
<virusuy> de cualquier  manera esta muy completo
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> me pongo away que voy al super
<virusuy> nos vemos en 30 min 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, oks oks
<virusuy> magu42: ping pong pang pung
<Triviox> buenas!
<Triviox> virusuy, magu42 , y cualquier otro no-bot que ande en la vuelta
<virusuy> opaaaa Triviox , todo bien ?
<Triviox> todo tranqui, preocupado por un amigo de frenode.. lo klinearon..
<virusuy> klinearon?
<magu42> virusuy Triviox como andan??
<Triviox> le dieron el k-line.. baneado del servidor :S
<virusuy> Triviox: por ?
<virusuy> magu42: todo oka por aca. por cocinar
<Triviox> jajja no se, se peleo con un staff o algo asi..
<magu42> eso me parece muy bien
<Triviox> en realidad no le dijo nada malo.. parece que el pibe piró y bueno..
<magu42> que es klinear?
<Triviox> por lo que vieron el 1er kline dura 60 ds.. asi que en poco podra volver
<Triviox> gente.. me toco supermercado.. los veo en unr ato
<Triviox> magu42, mañana vas por lo que vi
<Triviox> asi que nos vemos :d
<magu42> si
<Triviox> yo ire, más que nada de chusma. pero ire
<magu42> ok
<virusuy> que hay mañana?
<Triviox> en realidad no se en que podré ayudar, pero bueno
<Triviox> reunion del flisol
<magu42>  5 reunion flisol
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> fueeeeeeeera 
<Triviox> como que fuera!! jajaja
<Triviox> promoción del software libre, bienvenida sea!
 * Triviox deja un rato la pc.. cya!
<virusuy> SI, la promocion es +1
<virusuy> pero los intereses de la gente que participa, a veces dejan mucho que desear
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no me gusta ese comentario , me gustaría que lo justifiques , o yo estoy en la luna
<magu42> y no veo algo
<virusuy> magu42: siempre en los flisol la gente tira mas para el lado que le interesa
<magu42> eso es normal , pero flisol es una sola cosa , no?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-07
<virusuy> la idea era que si
<virusuy> pero bueno
<virusuy> no soy de la organizacion
<virusuy> y dudo que vaya
<virusuy> asi que, muzarella conmigo
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<danielmato> que se cuenta de nuevo y/o de bueno
<magu42> acá andamos , con calor!!  , y tu depto quedó listo?
<danielmato> al fin, esta todo casi casi en su lugar
<magu42> dá trabajo , y mucho , así es 
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> y  por el este como está la cosa?
<magu42> de lujo 
<danielmato> genial
<magu42> lindo vientito ahora  :)
<danielmato> ojala, aca esta quietito quietito
<danielmato> estamos con un poco de esquizofrenia hoy magu42_ ???
<magu42_> se me cuelga el adsl , es la segunda vez
<danielmato> o sea que el esquizoide es el adsl
<magu42_> adsl de antel -1
<magu42_> yo no toco nada , hoy no , al menos
<danielmato> ultimamente no estoy teniendo dramas con el adsl
<magu42> hay dias que me desconecta a cada rato 
<danielmato> seran las erupciones solares
<magu42> deben ser 
<magu42> me doy cuenta cuando se me corta la musica
<danielmato> cuac
<danielmato> este mes no organizamos nada?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> ta todo mundo en otra
<magu42> licencias , playas
<danielmato> ya veo
<danielmato> ni siquiera una pizzubuntu...
<magu42> de momento no he escuchado nada , pero estuve ausente un par de dias
<magu42> pero digo si , desde yá
<magu42> soy como las p
<danielmato> yo igual
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> de ultima hacemos una minipizzubuntu
<magu42> yo, a las ordenes , es siempre un placer
<danielmato> seguro eduardor tambien se prende, siendo tres es un evento oficial...
<magu42> y pablo también
<danielmato> listo, ya pasa a ser oficial
<magu42> el que es un poquito arisco es el otro
<magu42> el que está al final de la lista de usuarios
<danielmato> hablando de pablos, se sabe algo del otro pablo
<magu42> he preguntado a todo el mundo y nada , de verdad me tiene preocupado 
<danielmato> hay que conseguir el fono
<magu42> lo conozco poco , pero no puedo sacarme de la cabeza , que le ha pasado
<danielmato> estoy igual
<magu42> nadie tiene el telefono :(
<danielmato> rubianes, creo que si
<magu42> no , creo que no
<danielmato> eduardor tampoco?
<magu42> también no
<magu42> he pensado tirar la pregunta en la lista , talvez alguien lo tenga
<danielmato> le acabo de mandar mail y mensaje en el fb, a ver si contesta
<magu42> fb desde el 7 de nov que no escribe nada , fijate en el muro de él
<danielmato> sip, pero igual, por intentar que no quede...
<magu42> mas bien
<danielmato> vuelvo en 5
<magu42> dale
<danielmato> la cosa se va a demorar más, hay que salir... 
<danielmato> vuelvo en un rato
<danielmato> nos vemos
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ok
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<onix> buenas nooooches....
<iznogud> guenasss que tal ???
<hackdark> magu42 gay
<Tu_hermana_en_ta> magu42 !!
<magu42> ThePuff⟿ que haces loca!!!
<ThePuff> magu42, atende!!!
<magu42> habia ido a tirar la basura
<ThePuff> que tia!
<ThePuff> Que se cuenta gay?
<magu42> la señora lo ordenó
<ThePuff> sra, yes sra
<magu42> aqui me ando
<magu42> andas bien ThePuff ?
<ThePuff> Cabeza, que queria PabloRubianes?????
<magu42> ni idea
<ThePuff> //Bien, tranquilo, aca, a toda pir***
<magu42> jejeje
<ThePuff> No se, me mando msg en face
<ThePuff> pero no me dijo que queria con el canal
<magu42> pahh  no sé
<ThePuff> sos mod, sabias no?
<magu42> yes
<ThePuff> (OP)
<ThePuff> Ok, por cualqioer cosa
<ThePuff> cualquier
<ThePuff> se reunieron el lunes?
<magu42> sigo siendo
<ThePuff> se, te deje fijo
<magu42> hoy , no
<magu42> ta tranquilo en verano 
<magu42> a veces si , a veces no
<ThePuff> verano, invierno, etc
<magu42> muchos de licencia
<magu42> ya arrancamos con flisol
<magu42> y el 14 de enero nos reunimos en el MNAV
<magu42> febrero no tenemos nada 
<ThePuff> yo las abandone justamente por eso
<ThePuff> nadie se compromete
<ThePuff> Ojala pueda ir
<ThePuff> que sabes de el compa de maldonado?
<ThePuff> (no recuerdo el nick)
<magu42> algo hay que hacer , es medio kilombo , pero hay que apoyar
<magu42> anda por acá casi siempre
<magu42> libertcharrua
<ThePuff> eseeee
<ThePuff> fue a casa ese loco!
<ThePuff> jajajaja, maestro che
<ThePuff> buena gente
<magu42> lo conoci personalmente en el lanzamiento de 11.10
<magu42> un fenomeno
<ThePuff> na!! yo antes, en el Balneario
<magu42> me acuerdo que habia ido a tu casa
<ThePuff> se tiro a casa uuna vuelta
<magu42> en la moto
<ThePuff> si, por fin conoci a alguien che
<ThePuff> jajaja
<magu42> lastima que ahora estás mas lejos
<ThePuff> me invitaron a la anual de indet******* y nunca da che, es en argentina
<magu42> seguis con idea de quedarte ahi?
<ThePuff> Por ahora
<magu42> bien
<magu42> andamos organizando ubuconla , en BsAs en mayo , junto con ubuntu-ar
<magu42> ubuntu conference latino america
<ThePuff> que HDP
<magu42> no conference no es
<ThePuff> Y yo aca...
<magu42> y bue , que vas a hacer
<magu42> ya llegaran tiempos mejores
<ThePuff> si dios mira para este lado
<magu42> ya mirará
<magu42> :)
<ThePuff> ;-)
<ThePuff> que sabes de la PIPA
<magu42> espero que se la metan donde no da el sol
<magu42> pero algo van a hacer , entre sopa y pipa , algo va a salir
<magu42> hoy cerró un sitio de enlaces torrent por propia voluntad
<magu42> gente que abre el paraguas , no quieren ir en cana
<ThePuff> Megaupload se fue, y 4 mas
<magu42> sip
<ThePuff> pero 4 grossos
<magu42> a compartir mano a mano , como haciamos antes con los casettes  jeje
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2012/02/cierra-btjunkie-el-sitio-mas-grande-para-buscar-bittorrents/
<ThePuff> dejate de inventos, me estoy bajando hasta el index.php de mediafire mientras tenga tiempo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> yo ahora estoy bajando 11.10 por transmission y me estoy comiendo todo mi ancho de banda 
<magu42> mi radio de internet anda a tirones jeje
<magu42> mejor la apago
<magu42> 59 de 60 pares  a 241 KiB
<ThePuff> ????
<ThePuff> aca te podes imaginar lo que es??
<virusuy> opa, hay actividad y todo !
<magu42> el bitTorrent bajando el 11.10
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<ThePuff> si, estoy vivo
<virusuy> magu42: opa!
<ThePuff> tratando de bajar  L4D2
<magu42> opa
<magu42> nada de juegos para mi
<ThePuff> Android para telefonos, windors para juegos, ubuntu para todo lo demas
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> sip
 * virusuy The Clash: +1
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahi vamos mejor  jaja
<virusuy> es la radio igual
<virusuy> una radio de UK
<virusuy> una de las mas grandes, digamos.
<virusuy> que cuentan che
<magu42> alguna de las que yo tengo de blues y jazz son de UK
<magu42> ya te las habia linkeado , creo
<virusuy> si
<magu42> en 12 min termina de bajar el 11.10 y vuelo el 12.04 alpha 2 , anda muy mal todavia
<virusuy> te gusta jugar con el peligro a vos 
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> peor , se lo instalé a una note nueva que le regalaron a mi hija!!!
<magu42> para mi debian con repos en stable  jejeje
<magu42> roca roca
<ThePuff> Me alinformarles que estoy con mi 10.4
<magu42> 10.04 +1
<magu42> tengo uno instaldo , y está como el primer dia , una masa
<ThePuff> Corrijo: 9.10
<magu42> uhhhhh
<ThePuff> ANDA LUJO!
<magu42> animal!!!
<magu42> porque no win 3.11
<magu42> jajaja
<ThePuff> Na, tengo los cds mas nuevos, pero no se che...
<ThePuff> no me cierran
<magu42> 9.10 no tiene soporte ya , no?
<ThePuff> Nop.
<magu42> pero si anda bien , para que cambiarlo
<ThePuff> EXACTO
<magu42> regla;  "sino está roto no lo arregles"
<ThePuff> dejalo asi que esta soñado
<magu42> claro!!
<ThePuff> #tomando nota
<virusuy> http://thedilbertstore.com/products/64982-dilbert-figure-set
<virusuy> una ganga
<ThePuff> virusuy, a que se debe el nick?
<magu42> pera que abra que el torrent está al palo
<virusuy> ThePuff: a que fue lo primero que se me ocurrio alla por el 2005
<virusuy> el uy lo agregue despues
<magu42> ThePuff⟿ tiene curiosidad de saber si sos de ese palo   jejeje
<ThePuff> ;-)
<magu42> ThePuff⟿ tiene curiosidad de saber si sos de ese palo virusuy   jejeje
<ThePuff> y tipo me conoce che... no adelanta
<virusuy> nah, ni ahi, tengo otras cosas mas importantes en que ocupar el tiempo.
<virusuy> sin despreciar
<ThePuff> pssssss..... perdon, chico recoleta!, perdon chico buenos aires news!!!
<magu42> ThePuff⟿ virusuy es sysadmin el nick es casualidad
<ThePuff> put* con antecedentes
<magu42> ThePuff⟿ no seas troll
<ThePuff> jajajaja
<ThePuff> na...
<ThePuff> ni cerca
<ThePuff> cite al chileno
<virusuy> magu42: no te preocupes, entiendo esa onda, new kid on the block del Sr.
<magu42> mier,,,   entonces uds se entienden , yo me perdí    jajaja
<virusuy> otra ganta
<virusuy> ganga*
<virusuy> http://thedilbertstore.com/products/67491-dilbert-cast-squeeze-toy-set
<virusuy> este ultimo encara porque son squeeze, el otro son figuras comun y corrientes
<ThePuff> se....   del BlockE c del penal de libertad
<magu42> squeeze +1
<ThePuff> virusuy, todo bien, no hago de troll (normalmente)
<ThePuff> magu42, si no me pariste de seguro estabas cerca che
<magu42> ThePuff⟿  virusuy sabe una banda pero no es de tu palo
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> ThePuff: NP
<ThePuff> yo deje ese palo, deje TOD
<magu42> en serio??
<magu42> nahhh
<ThePuff> TODO
<magu42> indec***   tambien?
<ThePuff> si, creo que se llama madurar, algo que no se si se come o se toma, pero que me toco
<magu42> uhhh  que horrible!!!
<magu42> jaja
<ThePuff> si, estaba de moderador de indet, pero mande a un admin a meterse el rango en la oreja
<magu42> zas
<magu42> el colombiano ?   como era?
<ThePuff> mucho acomodo y demas, me pudrio che
<ThePuff> DSR/Shimpei
<magu42> ese no me acuerdo , hable varias veces con otro
<magu42> que te conocia mucho
<magu42> le habia dado tu cel  , a pedido tuyo
<ThePuff> Poison?
<ThePuff> Polifemo?
<magu42> nop
<ThePuff> D-ak (ahora Matatan)
<magu42> ese era :)
<ThePuff> era el mejor foro de H, siglos che..
<ThePuff> tiraron todo
<ThePuff> me pego la melancolia, me voy che. No rompan nada
<magu42> sep
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> un gusto
<magu42> no te pierdas
<HacKDarK> Na, tranqui
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> el claro ejemplo de como golpea la pasta base en la sociedad uruguaya
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> ahora que pienso
<magu42> es muy loco , pero es buena gente , tiene 3 hijos chicos , tuvo que madurar , si o si
<virusuy> entre servidores
<virusuy> y bueno
<virusuy> que edad tiene ?
<magu42> 26 o 27
<virusuy> y 3 hijos?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> adios al hacking
<magu42> y la pavada
<magu42> tocó laburar
<virusuy> no tiene tele en su casa?
<magu42> jjaja
<magu42> tenia un ciber cuando lo conoci ,  en maldonado
<magu42> le fué mal y se fué a rio branco
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> vueltas de la vida
<virusuy> y si
<magu42> unetbootin haciendo lo suyo , en 10´ se va el 12.04  :)
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> sabes que estaba pensando
<virusuy> que hoy por hoy
<virusuy> debo andar admintrando alrededor de 120 servidores
<virusuy> bah, servidores y storage
<magu42> mostro!!!!!!
<virusuy> tendria que prender la notebook y ver la lista
<virusuy> es mas, voy a hacer eso
<magu42> espero que no den muchos problemas, sino te quiero ver !!!!
<magu42> no te dan los dedos   jejeje
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> dan problemas
<virusuy> pero son pocos
<virusuy> eso significa basicamente
<virusuy> que venimos haciendo bien las cosas
<virusuy> pero hay cosas que escapan, como ponele, problemas de hardware
<virusuy> se nos jode un disco, ta... mucho no podemos hacer
<virusuy> mas alla que en la mayoria de los casos nos anticipamos a que falle definitivamente
<magu42> tienen de esas tarjetas raid que sacan 1 disco en caliente  y dejan el otro?
<magu42> unas scsi
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> tenemos mucho storage
<virusuy> que se encarga de eso
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> 155 servidores
<virusuy> :-D
<magu42> pahhhhhhh
<magu42> SO´s  de todo tipo?
<virusuy> UNIX/Linux
<virusuy> nada mas
<magu42> menos mal jeje
<virusuy> jajaj si
<virusuy> hay algunos servidores con mas uso que otros
<virusuy> pero en total son esos
<virusuy> una cantidad, ahora que pienso
<magu42> que locura!
<virusuy> y consumen pila de tiempo en mantenimiento
<virusuy> y tareas de rutina
<virusuy> pero ta, la verdad, me encanta vivir de eso
<magu42> por eso , no se como te dá el tiempo
<virusuy> jajaja a veces no me da las horas del dia
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja, llega un punto que salgo a comer y pienso en comandos
<virusuy> jajajajajaja
<magu42> te vas a olvidar como es el entorno grafico !!
<magu42> ahhhhhhhh  hice una iso de 10.10 en vez de 11.10!!!!
<magu42> queda para mañana
<magu42> nas virusuy 
<virusuy_> y aqui vemos como la reconexion del adsl me juega una mala pasada
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-08
<ubuntero> h
<francomar_88> Hola para todos, me presento: soy franco
<francomar_88> el foro de ubuntu uruguay lo cerraron?
<francomar_88> ????
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-09
<pablo_> buenas noches...
<pablo_> .........
<seibalitaubuntu> hola
<seibalitaubuntu> hay alguien
<ratman> nas
<ubuntero> hola buenas noches!
<ubuntero> hola
<Triviox> buenas ubuntero...nos vemos ubuntero.. (llegué tarde :( )
<ratman_> Buena
<ratman_> s
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-10
<ubuntero> fgefrgsefg
<ubuntero> hay alguien?
<ubuntero> hola hola sisi un dos un dos hooooooooolaa
<ubuntero> ratman, triviox, m4v, arescorpio...
<Triviox> buenas ubuntero 
<ubuntero> bueeeeeeeeenas!!!!!!!!!
<Triviox> :)
<Triviox> todo bien?
<ubuntero> que pasó con el foro que había antes por acá? tenés idea?
<Triviox> es que estuvieron modificando la web,, mmm virusuy  puede tener más idea que yo
<ubuntero> ta. no pasa nada. es que tenía una pregunta y pasé a ver si alguien me ayudaba
<Triviox> sobre que es? no prometo nada, pero capaz tengo idea de a donde podes conseguir más info
<ubuntero> dale. en realidad no creo que sea difícil es solo que no encaro mucho. quiero que el wifi se conecte automáticamente 
<ubuntero> y no poner la contraseña cada vez que prendo la computadora
<ubuntero> hola juan, man.
<ubuntero> r: preciso un gestor de redes, o sea bajarme un programa.
<ubuntero> ..para hacer lo que windows hace automáticamente.
<ubuntero> ajá.
<ubuntero> pongo este tilde en la casilla de <contras>
<Triviox> ubuntero,  deja en conectar automaticamente y disponible para todos los usuarios
<Triviox> estoy en el desktop pero creo que era así.. sino prendo el note y veo
 * Triviox está con juegos en facebook, por eso demora en responder :P
<Triviox> tenes ubuntu instalado? no?
<Triviox> o que distro sino?
<ubuntero> si, tengo ubuntu en doble partición con windows. ahora estoy en ubuntu. tengo el 10.10
<Triviox> mmm trae unity ya la 10.10, no? estas en unity o gnome?
<Triviox> consulto porque uso gnome 2.32 en la 11.04
<ubuntero> pah. que buena pregunta. como hago para saber si es gnome o unity? 
<Triviox> mmm en la pantalla ves una barra arriba con "aplicaciones , lugares, sistema" o tenes una barra a tu izquierda?
<ubuntero> opcion 1: "aplicaciones , lugares, sistema"
<Triviox> genial
<Triviox> es gnome
<Triviox> 1 seg
<Triviox> estoy prendiendo el note
<Triviox> para estar seguro
<Triviox> de los pasos para que el wifi conecte solo
<ubuntero> ta. encontré leyendo que serviría un programa que se llama wicd?
<ubuntero> gracias
<ubuntero> demás.
<Triviox> tenes el gestor de gnome.. yo que vos no me complico agregando soft extra..
<Triviox> arriba a la derecha tenes el icono de red.. a lado de la hora calculo..
<Triviox> lo viste?
<ubuntero> tengo: red (el abanico), sonido, sobrecito, fecha..
<Triviox> dale click a red, selecciona tu red wifi y conectate.. o ya estas conectado mediante wifi?
<Triviox> (pregunto pq no se si estas en la misma u otra maquina=
<ubuntero> ya estoy conectado
<Triviox> oks
<Triviox> editar conecciones entonces
<Triviox> ahi anda a la ventana de inalabrica
<Triviox> perdón, a la pestaña de inalambrica
<Triviox> busca tu conección.. la de tu wifi
<ubuntero> "conectadr una red inalábrica nueva"?
<Triviox> seleccionala, dale editar, ahi abre otra ventana..
<Triviox> nop..
<Triviox> vamos desde el principio :P jaja me apure creo
<ubuntero> pará
<Triviox> dale clik al icono de red en la barra,, ahi despliega opciones.. selecciona la opcion de "editar conexiones"
<Triviox> eso tiene que abrirte una ventana con el titulo "conexion de red"
<Triviox> avisame si se abre tal ventana
<ubuntero> no tengo esa opcion. tengo"conecciones vpn">configurar vpn>conecciones de red>inalámbrica, y ahí esta mi coneccion
<ubuntero> CONEXIÓN que bestia.
<Triviox> ok, dale a conexiones de red a ver que te abre.. cambio se ve de la 1010 a la 1104
<ubuntero> selecciono la mía, le doy Editar, y luego aparece la pantallita. tiene ya seleccionado el conectar automáticamente.
<Triviox> mmm y caudno entras no te conecta?
<Triviox> te pide que clave?
<Triviox> la del desposito de claves, puede ser?
<Triviox> que dice en concreto el mensaje, o directamente no conecta, das click y conecta?
<Triviox> porque si tiene tu contraseña del wifi, y está tildado conectar automaticamente,,debería conectarte :S
<Triviox> a veces lo que molesta es el depósito de llaves.. digamos que es el lugar donde se mantiene segura tu clave de wifi
<ubuntero> es raro. me pide siempre la clave del wifi, si no no se conecta.  y en seguida me pide la clave de ubuntu, pero no la escribo nunca, cierro la pantalla nomás y ya queda conectado, pero me pide eso siempre.
<Triviox> mmm es el deposito de llaves creo.. ahora te comento como lo resolví yo (si no mal recuerdo)..
<Triviox> no digo que sea la mejor forma, ni siquiera se si es segura,,, pero al menos dejó de salir esa ventana que vos decis..
<Triviox> el tema es con el deposito de llaves.. digamos, ese lugar que guarda tus claves.. para que no complique dejá el deposito sin clave y listo
<Triviox> anda a sistema/preferencias/contraseñas y clave de cifrado
<ubuntero> bien. 
<ubuntero> a ver..
<Triviox> ahi vas a ver una carpeta llamada "contraseñas: login" bueno, asi se llama aca en la 1104 al menos..
<ubuntero> si. acá es así
<ubuntero> una carpeta de predeterminado y otra de login
<Triviox> boton derecho, cambiar contraseña, arriba pones la que pusiste antes (en algun momento tuviste que haber puesto alguna, no tiene porque ser la del usuario creo) y abajo dejalas en blanco
<Triviox> asi solucione yo para que no aparezca la bendita ventana..
<ubuntero> listo. le di a "usar deposito inseguro"..
<Triviox> ahi .. eso y otra cosa,,, en la ventana donde estabas editando la config de tu red.. donde dejaste "conectar automaticamente".. no estaba también la opcion "disponible para todos los usuarios"?
<ubuntero> estaba pero sin marcar y sin la opcion de que me dejara marcarla, o sea, se veía pero no me deja tildarla.
<Triviox> lmmm capaz que era porque no ponias la clave para desbloquear el deposito de llaves (a lo que le dabas cancelar)
<ubuntero> en la pantalla de "ajustes de IPv4"
<Triviox> si te conecta de eso no toques nada..
<ubuntero> ah
<Triviox> ahi podes cambiar la ip de tu equipo manualmente..
<Triviox> config como se conecta, y demas.. pero si le erras chau conexion..
<Triviox> hasta que le descubras como arreglarlo :D
<ubuntero> ta pero ahi ya no entiendo nada, asi que no lo voy a tocar
<Triviox> mmm todavia no te permite tildar la opcion de disponible para todos los usuarios?
<Triviox> andate de nuevo a la ventana de contraseña y claves de cifrado y dejá tambien en blanco la otra que me dijiste que tenia.. la de carpeta predeterminado.
<ubuntero> me desconeccto y me conecto de nuevo a ver....
<Triviox> dale , te espero
<Triviox> te conviene reicniciar
<Triviox> buenas
<Triviox> te sirvio? sino encontre un post donde explica con imagenes mas o menos lo mismo que estuvimos tratando de hacer :)
<Triviox> https://instalandolibertades.wordpress.com/2010/08/30/acceso-automatico-basta-de-pedir-la-clave-del-deposito-de-claves-para-conectarse-a-wifi/
<ubuntero> buenas again. nop. paso lo mismo. me pidio la clave y luego el "desbloquear anillo" al que no le di bola y lo cerré como siempre
<Triviox> mmm pero creo que tenes que poner una clave.. hace una cosa.. si NUNCA pusiste una clave de seguro necesita que le pongas una..
<Triviox> pone una facil y despues la sacas desde el deposito de clave como hoy vimos
<Triviox> todo lleva a que el tema está ahi..
<Triviox> yo que vos probaria meter una llave y luego sacarla desde el deposito de contraseña,, en realidad no la sacas, dejas una en blanco y listo, ya no te molestará mas
<Triviox> volviste :)
<ubuntero> me dejó de funcionar el chat!
<ubuntero> ahora si}
<Triviox> alguna novedad? pusiste alguna clave al deposito??
<Triviox> jejej a veces pasa en irc :P
<ubuntero> me pide la clave del wifi. luego me pide "desbloquar anillo" a lo que pongo la contraseña del superusuario, 
<Triviox> te la acepto para desbloquear anillo?
<ubuntero> la vieja, la nueva, y siempre me dice que "contraseña incorrecta"
<ubuntero> nop. eso. siempre esta mal. cierro y queda conectado igual
<Triviox> sip..
<Triviox> queda conectado pero no abris el desposito de llaves
<Triviox> por eso te jode siempre..
<ubuntero> ajá
<Triviox> probemos borrar el deposito de llaves
<Triviox> abrilo en sistema preferencias
<Triviox> dale boton derecho borrar a la carpeta esa de contraseña predeterminada que me dijistes que tenias
<Triviox> luego la va a crear de nuevo
<ubuntero> el de contraseñas y claves, verdad
<Triviox> sip
<Triviox> y cuando te pida clave.. cuando quieras conectarte dejalo en blanco y dale enter.. te va a preg si queres esa contraseña insegura, le decis que si y ahi no tendria que molestar mas
<ubuntero> ta. ahí se me trancó la cosa así que debo tener que reiniciar.
<ubuntero> porque no responde
<Triviox> dale, tranqui..
<Triviox> pera.. queres un truco
<Triviox> para poder cerrar secion
<Triviox> sesion^
<Triviox> bueno, se fue
<Triviox> welcome back
<ubuntero> ta me puso lo del deposito inseguro
<Triviox> genial..
<Triviox> ahora no te lo tendria que volver a pedir
<Triviox> volve a la ventana de editar tu conex
<Triviox> la del wifi..
<ubuntero> bien.
<ubuntero> a ver
<Triviox> ahi deberia dejarte marcar "disponible para todos.."
<ubuntero> seeeeee!
<Triviox> ahi va!!!!
<Triviox> igual probemos antes de feestejar
<Triviox> reconecta.. a ver si conecta el wifi de una..
<Triviox> reinicia jaja lo que quieras..
<Triviox> ah.. desp te paso un pique interesante si el sistema se te fezza..
<Triviox> frezza*
<Triviox> para cerrar sesion con una convinacion de teclas..
<ubuntero> ahi se deconecto y conecto automaticamente 
<Triviox> :O
<Triviox> bien!!
<ubuntero> bien ahi!!!!!!
<Triviox> anda a sistemas/preferencias/teclado
<Triviox> apreta en la pestaña de "distribuciones"
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> ajá
<Triviox> jaja aguanta que me olvide
<Triviox> 1 sge
<Triviox> seg**
<ubuntero> dale nomás.
<ubuntero> decis que es como "control+alt+sup!?
<Triviox> mmm algo asi.. pero menos radical.. no reinicia el sistema..
<Triviox> mata los procesos graficos para que reinicies sesion.. o algo asi, como te habras dado cuenta soy un usuario que le mete onda en realidad :)
<Triviox> no muy tecnico que digamos..
<Triviox> en la ventana que estabas de "distribucion"· apreta "opciones"
<Triviox> ahi hay una lista de items, busca el que dice "secuencia para matar el servidor de las x"
<ubuntero> está muy bien!! yo empiezo a leer cosas como scrip nose que sarasa y ya no entiendo nada
<Triviox> el servidor de las x es el servidor gráfico del sistema..
<Triviox> apretas ahi y seleccionas "control + alt + retroceso"
<Triviox> con eso apretas la secuencia control alt retroceso y mata al servidor de las x :P
<Triviox> con lo que tendras que volver a abrir sesion..
<Triviox> igual sirve por si algun prog te dejo inestable el sistema..gralmente pasa con aplicaciones externas, porquerias que bajamos de por ahi P:
<Triviox> :P**
<ubuntero> ahi va. y le doy cerrar nomás.
<Triviox> sip+
<ubuntero> dale. GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!
<Triviox> de nada :)
<ubuntero> no te quería sacar tanto tiempo de tu vida!
<Triviox> jajaja no te preocupes, si es por eso debo horas ... o dias!!
<Triviox> las veces que el cagado el sistema...
<Triviox> vos entras desde la pag de ubuntu a esta sala, no?
<Triviox> te recomiendo instalar el "xchat" , esta en el centro  de software..
<ubuntero> te tendría que recompensaqr con algo pero solo te puedo mandar un abrazo a la distancia!
<ubuntero> si
<Triviox> ahi buscas el servidor freenode y podes entrar a esta sala con el comando "/join #ubuntu-uy"
<Triviox> esta bueno porque podes guardar salas en favoritos..
<Triviox> aca, salvo en las reunionens, está medio quieto..
<Triviox> pero en ubuntu-es hay mucha gente.. a veces son un poco suceptibles los gallegos.. si no les gusta lo que preguntas te mandan a google.. pero bue.. 
<Triviox> muchos otros son buena onda
<ubuntero> si. yo antes pedía alguna ayuda en el foro y si respondían era mucho después o no respondían...
<Triviox> es que nadie está sieguiendo el foro creo.. estuvieron realizando cambios.. capaz que eduardor y alguno mas entra..
<Triviox> sino tenes el facebook .. no es mi red preferida pero bueno, ahi hay un grupo de ubuntu ..
<Triviox> tambien  hay un grupo del flisol, sabes que es el flisol? jajaja haciendo propaganda el tipo
<Triviox> el flisol es el festival latinoamericano de instalasion de software libre... se hace todos los años y todas las comunidades participan :)
<ubuntero> ya no hay más foro, creo. o al menos yo no lo encontré.No, so sé que es. no uso niguna red de esas
<Triviox> ahh si no usas facebook no te puedo pasar los links :S
<ubuntero> ah, pero es como un festival virtual?
<Triviox> nah.. fisico!
<ubuntero> dale demás.
<Triviox> gente de carne y hueso
<Triviox> :P
<Triviox> se hace 1 vez por año..
<ubuntero> ah, la gente se ve y todo!
<ubuntero> crei que serían muchos nerds en sus casas!
<Triviox> esta vez estan viendo de hacerlo en el ex liceo frances (donde funciona facultad de artes ) o en facultad de arquitectura..
<Triviox> jajaja hay de todo..
<Triviox> https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/   es el grupo de ubuntu uruguay
<Triviox> https://www.facebook.com/Flisol.Montevideo es la pag en face del flisol.. hay una wiki tambien del flisol..
<ubuntero> si. yo salí de la facultad de artes. por eso no entiendo nada de estas cosas.
<Triviox> si? mi novia está yendo, la gente de leng computalizados parece que se está poniendo las pilas con el soft libre..
<Triviox> ademas animación tambien, estan usando el blender para diseño
<Triviox> uff tenes que instalarte esos programas!! estan en el centro de software.. free :P.. blender, gimp, inskape.. hay de todo sobre el diseño :P
<ubuntero> tengo amigos que han hecho lo de lenguajes comp. estaba bueno. sabía que en las computadoras nuevas pusieron ubuntu porque conozco gente que trabaja ahi en la biblioteca
<Triviox> seguis en la vuelta de facultad? si andas en la vuelta seguro desp ves los afiches de flisol.. falta aun.., es a fines de abril
<Triviox> la idea es 2 hilos de charlas..
<ubuntero> le doy al inkscape que es el que más conozco porque es casi igual al corel que es que que más manejaba en windows
<Triviox> una bien tecnica..
<Triviox> y otra para el resto de los mortales :P
<Triviox> .. a la que ire  ire yo :D
<ubuntero> no ando por montevideo porque me volví al interior al terminar la carrera.  pero voy seguido para allá.
<ubuntero> yo iría a esa!
<Triviox> mmm la idea es hacer flisol en todo el pais.. este año viene meido quieto el interior..
<Triviox> se ha hecho en maldonado, colonia..
<ubuntero> Colonia. bingo.
<Triviox> y en algun lugar del norte creo que tambien.. salto creo, pero no te quiero menteir..
<Triviox> hasta ahora viene quieto,. pero como a veces "se conocen todos" es mas facil hacer rápido todo.. por eso arrancar mas tarde..
<ubuntero> ojalá que salga bien todo eso. serás el ismael castagnet que está ahí en el fb hablando con soltelo? ;)
<Triviox> jajaj nop, ismael es un grande.. insmaell es su nick, por si lo ves algun dia en la vuelta..
<Triviox> yo soy un usuario estudiante de derecho en ipa que le pone muchas ganas nomás :)
<Triviox> si queres date de alta en la list de flisol.. te llegan las noticias mediante correos.. ya has usado listas de distribucion?
<Triviox> http://flisoluruguay.info/mailman/listinfo/montevideo_flisoluruguay.info
<Triviox> http://flisoluruguay.info/mailman/listinfo/nacional_flisoluruguay.info
<Triviox> son la de montevideo y nacional.. no te preocupes que lleganpocos mensjes :P pero al menos podras enterarte si finalmente se hace en ieba o en arquitectura
<ubuntero_> y tengo este problemita tambien...............
<Triviox> jaja que paso?
<Triviox> quedo colgado el nick?
<Triviox> se te cerro la conex?
<ubuntero_> que no me avisa cuando se me termina la bateria y se me apaga como si hubiera muerto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Triviox> nnnn
<Triviox> un seg
<Triviox> hay un prog para eso..
<Triviox> pera que mi novia agarro la note y esta con un juego del face..
<Triviox> tengo que hacer memoria a ver como se llamaba ¬¬
<ubuntero_> dale todo bien. 
<Triviox> mm has agregado PPA? es como agregar neuvas fuentes de software
<Triviox> digamos ubuntu trae los repositorios oficiales con mucho soft..
<Triviox> pero hay repositorios hechos por terceros que uno puede agregar para instalar mas soft
<Triviox> el programa que uso para saber cuanta energia queda en mi laptop lo instalo mediate un repositorio
<Triviox> consutla ubuntero_ .. que tanto usas la terminal?
<ubuntero_> mmmmmm PPa me suena a los portones que pone el toto da silveira.
<Triviox> jajajaja
<Triviox> la has usado al menos para actualizar el sistema? .. tenes tu sistema actualizado??? eso es bastante importante..
<Triviox> y aunque al princpio es medio cuco.. al final está genial.. la terminal a veces es poco amigable, pero me ha salvado de varias..
<ubuntero_> eh. se actualiza solo. de vez en cuando sale una cosa nueva que me avisa que se va a actualizar y después en el grub me aparece otra cosa ahi
<Triviox> ta.. entonces las actualizaciones están al dia :D
<ubuntero_> digamos que si.......(?)
<Triviox> abri terminal y pone "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter"
<ubuntero_> voy.
<Triviox> con eso le decis que "tomando las atribuciones del super usuario le pedis al programa apt-get que agrege un nuevo repositorio ppa" por decirlo de alguna manera :D
<Triviox> te va a pedir tu clave de usuario por haber invocado al sudo
<Triviox> te salio algo asi como "una clave agregada".. o algo asi?..
<ubuntero_> si. ahi está. me salió unas cosas.
<Triviox> nada que tenga pinta de error, no? :P
<ubuntero_> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 7B2C3B0889BF5709A105D03AC2518248EEA14886 gpg: solicitando clave EEA14886 de hkp servidor keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: clave EEA14886: clave pública "Launchpad VLC" importada gpg
<Triviox> barbaro..
<ubuntero_> creo que no
<Triviox> pone sudo apt-get update para actulizar tu lista de fuentes.. o algo asi.. es lo que hay que hacer luego de agregar una nueva fuente para que nos deje usarla
<Triviox> "sudo apt-get update "     (puse tantas cosas que quedaba perdido jaja)
<Triviox> eso demora un rato..
<Triviox> despues que termina tendrias que poder instalar el programa que yo te decia con "sudo apt-get install jupiter"
<ubuntero_> si, una cantidad de cosas, maverick updates. Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Triviox> (la fuente de la info la saqué de http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html)
<Triviox> siempre es bueno aclarar las fuentes xD
<ubuntero_> bien. muy ético lo suyo. ahora está bajando algo de 11 megas
<ubuntero_> al margen, 
<Triviox> dime
<ubuntero_> lo que tiene ubuntu es que siempre hay que agregarle estas cosas para que ande bien, o para que haga las cosas que uno quisiera, como que hay que trabajar bastante más que en windows
<ubuntero_> y eso creo que le juega en contra a la popularidad de este so.
<Triviox> yo decia lo mismo, a veces hasta pienso asi jaja depende del dia.. pero cuando usas linux terminas pensando "pah que embole estar buscando los .exe y tener que estar entrando cada tanto a la pag del autor para bajar las version actualizada.."
<Triviox> eso sin tomar en cuenta las veces que usamos programas con seriales de otros (me niego a decir pirateados, yo no robo barcos, nunca robe barcos!)
<ubuntero_> si y los plugin y las cosas que te piden algunas páginas para ver bien las cosas..
<ubuntero_> ja
<Triviox> eso tambien es dificil si te pones a pensar.. todo lo no conocido tiene cierto grado de difcultad..
<Triviox> yo que se, mi viejo tiene 60 años.. la mujer 64..
<Triviox> tenian xp y la tipa entro a usar internet hace un año
<Triviox> daba click en cuanto banner venia
<Triviox> cada 2 semanas estaba podrida en virus esa pc..
<Triviox> un flaco se la instalaba.. y al rato lo mismo..
<Triviox> son de pan de azucar .. yo iba poco..
<ubuntero_> si ese es el gran plus de esto, que no hay virus.
<Triviox> un dia fui, le dije "que usas vos en la pc"? ... usaba internet y escuchaba musica..
<Triviox> le hice una instalacion medio completita.. y hasta ahora lo estaban usando 
<ubuntero_> bien. impecable. 
<Triviox> dificil no es, lo que si es medio jodido para agarrar la mano en alguna configuraciones, no porque sea mucho mas dificl.. sino que es diferente..
<Triviox> jajja no sabes cuando arranque..
<Triviox> casi me daba la cabeza contra la pared
<Triviox> tenia un p**o modem 3g que ni por joda lo levantaba el sistema
<Triviox> tenia que entrar a windows.. conectarme a internet.. buscar en post posibles soluciones..
<Triviox> cerrar sesion.. entrar en ubuntu,, no funcionaba..
<ubuntero_> no! muerte a esos modems!!!! supe tener, son lo peor que hay!! yo por eso no me he decidido a forma
<Triviox> salia a windows.. buscaba mas soluciones..
<ubuntero_> tear
<Triviox> en las distro posteriores a la 1004 se soluciono el tema
<ubuntero_> paaaaaaaaaaaaaaah que embole crónico!
<Triviox> faltaban un par de paquetes que no venian preinstalados en la 10 04.. al final eduardor me paso el pique y pude instalar :D
<Triviox> jajaja con mis limitados conocimientos tecnicos veras que llegue al soft libre por el lado de la ética mas que lo tecnico..
<ubuntero_> yo tenía el de antel, el 10g creo. lo peor que hay en el mundo de toda la interné de toda la galaxia!!! nunca funcionó en ubuntu. 
<ubuntero_> nunca
<Triviox> yo tenia ese.. un alcatel one touch o algo asi ..
<Triviox> parecia un mp3 de forma 
<Triviox> te recomiendo te leas post sobre como empezar a modificar el sitema
<Triviox> para ir aprendiendo como funciona :P
<ubuntero_> si, creo que era el mismo, como un mp3 chato. toda la gente con la que hablé en antel me decíuan que tenía que funcionar en gnome. nunca pasó. me conectaba a internet en ubuntu por el plan ceibal, porque tengo una escuela frente a mi casa.
<Triviox> el tema con gnome era modificarle la forma de autentificacion..
<Triviox> con la 1010 en adelante funciona sin tener que agregar nada, solo modificando cosas
<Triviox> con la 1004 habia que bajar unos paquetes antes..
<Triviox> googleate "que hacer despues de instalar ubuntu 1010"..
<Triviox> vas a ver que hay miles de cosas..
<Triviox> igual te voy a dar una mala noticia.. gnome 2.32 ya no sera soportado por canonical..
<ubuntero_> ja, debe estar bien eso, lo probaré. 
<ubuntero_> así que me tengo que mudar?
<Triviox> yo por ahora estoy reacio a incar el diente en unity,,, sinceramente no está diseñado para mi :P..
<ubuntero_> pero te cambia la interfaz del ubuntu que ya tenés?
<Triviox> ajam..
<ubuntero_> ah, y hay que aprender cosas de nuevo?????????
<Triviox> google en imagenes unity.. a mi gusto es mas complicado.. pero hay gente que le gusta :P
<Triviox> nah..
<Triviox> mmm
<Triviox> aprender capaz que si
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> siempre se aprende
<Triviox> unity mas que nada trata de hacer mas accesibles las cosas...
<Triviox> y al gusto de muchos las esconde un poco..
<Triviox> mas aun en las primeras versiones.. estaba batante verde.. dicen que hoy en dia está bastante mejor..
<virusuy> 'nas noches
<ubuntero_> pero me da una depresión de un año si me tengo que adaptar de nuevo a cosas raras y ingresar en terminales cosas nuevas y etc.......
<Triviox> tambien está disponible gnome3.. que si bien también está verde le tengo mas fe :P
<ubuntero_> hola
<Triviox> buenas virusuy  jaja no me leas , ta? :P
<Triviox> jajaja
<virusuy> jjaj aor?
<virusuy> por*
<Triviox> nah, por unity.. hay gente muy susceptible con eso..
<Triviox> :P
<Triviox> todo bien virusuy ?
<virusuy> yo no uso unity
<virusuy> yo uso kde
<ubuntero_> che, tri, y que hago con el jupiter acá que me está esperando?
<Triviox> ejecutalo.. despues creo que por default se ejecuta al inicio de sesion..
<Triviox> sino lo cambias en la conf..es bastante intuitivo.. no lo tengo en frente ahora..
<ubuntero_> esto es lo último que me puso: Procesando disparadores para libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Triviox> esta bueno porque te gasta los recursos en fuincion a lo disponible.. si estas conectado a la corriente el brillo esta a full .. el micro corre a ful..
<Triviox> sino va mas lento a fin de ahorrar recursos y bateria..
<ubuntero_> y me avisa cuando tengo poca batería ?
<Triviox> si, podes elegir verlo como pocentaje..
<Triviox> asi lo tengo yo..
<Triviox> con menos de 15 o 20 me entro a preocupar :)
<Triviox> y trato de buscar corriente jeje
<ubuntero_> y como lo ejecuto, pregunto con la mayor de las ignorancias?
<Triviox> che virusuy , viste que canonical dejará de bancar el desarrollo de kubuntu :S
<virusuy> Triviox: sip
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> no jode en nada
<virusuy> creo yo que hasta mejora el panorama
<virusuy> porque kubuntu ya no tiene que apegarse a las reglas de canonical
<Triviox> en aplicaciones accesorios supongo que debe estar ubuntero_ .. sino en una terminal pones jupiter y calculo que lo ejecuta :P
<Triviox> luego poder config para que inicie automaticamente con el inicio de sesion..
<Triviox> mmm por lo que lei eso es bastante positivo.. pero la plata siempre es la plata virusuy ..
<virusuy> igual, esta ultima version
<virusuy> salio casi 100% gracias al esfuerzo de la comunidad
<virusuy> ademas canonical solo bancaba a 1 desarollador
<virusuy> osea, su "aporte" de plata era pagarle el sueldo a un desarrollador
<Triviox> ubuntero_, .. mira.. queres ya confi para que inice automaticamente? anda a sistema/preferencias/aplicaciones al inicio ...ahi pones "añadir"..
<Triviox> en nombre el nombre que quieras.. "Jupiter" estaria bien.. en comando "jupiter" y listo..
<Triviox> ya con eso se iniciará con el inicio de la pc ubuntero_ 
<Triviox> en serio???
<Triviox> pah, pensé que se ponian las pilas con el tema de kubuntu..
<Triviox> lubuntu, xubuneutu, edubuntu.. esas si sabia que eran por marketing nomas,,
<virusuy> es que kkubuntu hace rato dejo de ser foco
<Triviox> pero pensé que kubuntu tenía una buena tajada, no tanto como ubuntu y unity, pero bueno..
<virusuy> solo daba soporte oficial canonical
<virusuy> nah
<virusuy> justamente por eso lo dejan de lado
<virusuy> porque no tiene mercado
<Triviox> al final el mercado nos marca siempre :S.. a mi indirectamente.. no salgo de ubuntu clasico porque hay millones de post y tutoriales..
<virusuy> igual kubuntu va a seguir existiendo
<ubuntero_> ahi va. me apareció ahí y supongo que me aparecerá en accesorios cuando reinicie. gracias triviox, por la gran gran paciencia.
<Triviox> mmm en accesorios ya deberia haber aparecido ubuntero_ ..capaz estaba en otro lado, fijate en aplicaciones/ herramientas del sistema 
<Triviox> de nada! cualq date una vuelta.. eso si, tene paciencia si no te responden.. muchas veces la gente anda laburando o estudiando y ni se acueda que dejo el irc abierto :)
<ubuntero_> ah, ahí sí está el rayito.
<Triviox> ahi va! ejecutalo,se abre en la barra de arriba.. entra a chusmear las opciones.. son bien intuitivas..
<ubuntero_> dale. lo tendré en cuenta. dejo una sujerencia de un señor que me ayudó pila cuando me mandé un monton que garcadas al principio. es argentino (y se le nota en el nombre..)ubuntuperonista.blogspot.com
<ubuntero_> es un crá y está mucho más avanzado de lo que yo pueda saber.
<Triviox> uhhhh
<Triviox> un grande!!
<Triviox> lo tengo en google +
<ubuntero_> lo conocés??!!
<ubuntero_> es MUY CRÁ
<Triviox> sabe pilones, ademas tiene (a mi gusto) muy buenos aportes sobre politica
<Triviox> buscalo en google plus..
<Triviox> mmmm
<Triviox> no se si es el mismo
<Triviox> jajajaj
<Triviox> creo qu si
<ubuntero_> si. está loco como él solo, pero es un salado, simpre que le pregunté algo en un comentario me respondió con la paciencia del mundo. además como ves yo le habré preguntado cualquier gansada.
<ubuntero_> ja
<ubuntero_> y si no hay una que es evita linuxera -en la misma línea, no-  pero nunca me fijé que tiene
<ubuntero_> bueno, les digo buenas noches y muchas gracias por todo! me voy con la sensación esa que te dejan los reclames de Schnek que canta el zurdo bessio, o algo así, con un uruguayismo exacerbado porque somos solidarios, educados... ta, cualquier cosa. 
<ubuntero_> un abrazo, triviox!
<Triviox> jajaj un abrazo ubuntero_ !!! la prox registrate un nick.. asi es un poco mas personalizada la charla
<Triviox> con /nick "lo que quieras" cambias el nick
<ubuntero_> ok. seré Vesubio, en honor a esa gran bebida. http://ypensarquemehabiandicho.blogspot.com/ 
<ubuntero_> nos vemos
<virusuy_> buenas buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-02-11
<dylan66> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-29387388-teclado-virtual-y-mouse-virtual-2-funciones-en-uno-_JM
<merchus> holas
<merchus> tanto tiempo!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-04
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-05
<danielmato> buenas noches
<andresdel08> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-06
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-07
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, Naudy la reunion es en el canal de uco
<Naudy> saludos SergioMeneses , EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> Muy bueno el libro, la verdad!
<Naudy> si EduardoR  excelente diria yo, el autor se voto al 100% en ese libro
<EduardoR> Creo que estoy pensando en enviar una donación...
<EduardoR> Lo estoy mirando pora arriba, hojeando y por donde miro está perfecto
<Naudy> EduardoR, yo la verdad le hice una revision superficial y me parecio bien ... por eso lo envie la lista
<Naudy> no se si llego a lista de correo?
<Naudy> te llego la notificacion
<Naudy> revisa a ver si lo envio llega a lista por si acaso
<EduardoR> si, a ubuntu uruguay
<EduardoR> Habría que incluir en un comentario su perfil de G+ 
<EduardoR> Google Plus: http://www.gplus.to/fmonroy07
<Naudy> perfecto, solo queria saber EduardoR  por ultimamente he tenido problemas con las lista pero era fallas en mi correo
<EduardoR> Confirmado, que llega!
<EduardoR> a veces anda todo mal, jeje 
<EduardoR> Ayer escuchaba una videoconferencia de educación y terminan diciendo: Ahora en una hora sigue el grupo de Ubuntu México... Bueno, nunca se sabe si va a funcionar, es Ubuntu...
<EduardoR> No era una videoconferencia sobre ubuntu, pero salieron con ese comentario así nomás
<EduardoR> me causó mucha gracia
<Naudy> q locos... de verdad q si
<Naudy> sabes lo de libro lo lei en grupo de ubuntu-sv
<Naudy> alli el lo publico
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  hoy la reunion es el canal de ubuntu-co ?
<virusuy_> llegue tarde, no ?
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, virusuy_ Naudy #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> pero falta pablo
<SergioMeneses> y no se quien mas
<virusuy_> me quede jugando con JUJU
<EduardoR> join #ubuntu-co-meeting
<virusuy_> hice mi primer charm 
<virusuy_> :-)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, sobre que?
<SergioMeneses> el charm
<virusuy_> Simple Machine Forums
<virusuy_> un motor de foros open source, que esta muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, excelente
<virusuy_> el procso de instalacion esta funcionando, me falta varias partes para completar
<virusuy_> espero terminarlo para el fin de semana
<virusuy_> asi lo subo a launchapd
<virusuy_> launchpad
<virusuy_> y aviso en la lista de juju que eta disponible y preguntar cual es el proceso para dejarlo en el store 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, es sencillo
<SergioMeneses> habla con jcastro
<virusuy_> si, voy a hablar con jorge
<virusuy_> cuando tenga algo como para hacer el primer push, digamos
<virusuy_> por ahora estoy probando en local y funciona
<virusuy_> en un entorno local con LXC
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> yo ando que juego con juju
<SergioMeneses> pero no he tenido tiempo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> quisiera trabajar como investigador o docente a ver si asi puedo tontear mas
<SergioMeneses> digo aprender mas
<virusuy_> si queres podemos un dia de estos
<virusuy_> mañana
<virusuy_> armar un hangout
<virusuy_> y te muestro como armarlo en local
<virusuy_> y podemos ver mas o menos la estructura de un charm y que hace
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, de una
<SergioMeneses> si me das una mano no veo el problema
<SergioMeneses> :D
<virusuy_> :-D
<virusuy_> es bien sencillo
<SergioMeneses> mañana tengo una sesion de testing 
<SergioMeneses> con el classroom
<virusuy_> ah bien
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<virusuy_> si queres me pingeas por aca o por gtalk
<virusuy_> y armamos algo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, kk
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, EduardoR estamos todos?
<virusuy_> por mi parte si
<virusuy_> raro que no este pablo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, hay les pregunte por el de reunion q son los presentes
<virusuy_> alguien me puede pingear el nick ?
<eduardor_> si ping virusuy 
<eduardor_> el otro?
<virusuy_> si
<eduardor_> ping virusuy_ 
<virusuy_> eduardor_: gracias, estaba probando el xchat-notify
<virusuy_> funciona !
<eduardor_> te llaman en co
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_: entra a la reunion xD
<virusuy_> uhh
<virusuy_> voy voy
<eduardor_> jaja
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-08
<EduardoR> BartOC3:  linda movida lo de ubunteras latinoamericanas, no?
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-02-09
<magu42> holas
<virusuy> holas holas
<ratman> como va
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-06
<javi> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-02-07
<Matias> Hola gente. Como les va... soy usuario promedio...hace unos dias instale Ubuntu 12.04 ,  dejando Windows por primera vez. No tengo pensado volver a la ventanita. 
<Matias> Escribo mas que nada para saber si me conviene actualizar a la nueva version o quedarme en 12.04.
<Mathu> hola
<Mathu> alguien ?
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-03
<magu42> lun feb  2 23:08:57 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-04
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:14:26)
<magu42> mié feb  4 00:04:15 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-06
<magu42> jue feb  5 23:23:06 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-02-08
<magu42> sáb feb  7 23:22:42 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-10
<ratman> hola
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui llevandolo
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> igual
<magu42> por comer 
<magu42> creo
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> tira algo para aqui
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ya vuelvo
<ratman> oki
<magu42> salpicon del asado 
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> si
<ratman> magu42, 
<magu42> cuando te llega el router?
<ratman> a la casilla el 18 
<ratman> luego sera como 5 dias
<magu42> y 
<ratman> supongo
<magu42> ahhhh
<ratman> vistes cual es
<magu42> no, recién ahora me voy a poner en eso
<ratman> https://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC68U/
<ratman> es ese
<magu42> lo estoy viendo en otra pagina
<magu42> un fierrazo
<magu42> ahh no es la misma jeje
<magu42> https://www.asus.com/Networking/RTAC68U/specifications/
<magu42> Printer Server
<magu42> - Multifunctional printer support (Windows only)
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> Linux Kernel (Support Ubuntu only)  jajaja
<magu42> el que escribe los bench  que haga algo decente y que se despida a si mismo
<magu42> tiene ftp para nas y Samba también , ni es necesario flashearlo con nada , tiene todo
<ratman> lo de win me rompe
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> pero no enontre nada mas por menos del envio 
<magu42> es solo para configuraralo , lo hace tu hermando y listgo
<magu42> hermano . listo*
<ratman> igual creo que lo de win es lo de la impresora
<ratman> y no tengo 
<magu42> si es solo eso
<ratman> le pondre un disco 
<ratman> y listo 
<magu42> lo pide a gritos
<magu42> yo lo tengo con el pendrive de antel  jeje
<ratman> vistes que tiene descarga de archivos por ftp torrent
<ratman> url
<magu42> yeahh
<ratman> eso me convencio por ese
<magu42> ejemmmmmm
<ratman> no me gusta lo de la nube pero supongo que es opcional
<ratman> eje
<magu42> que feo lo suyo ratman . o es solo para iso´s  linuxeras?
<magu42> la nube es opcional
<ratman> es para bajar distros
<ratman> je
<magu42> me imaginaba
<magu42> je
<ratman> tengo que haccer el mail 
<ratman> y no se como escribirlo eejje
<magu42> el de ubuconla?
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> alguno viejo para copypastear
 * magu42 ama el copy paste
<ratman> je
<ratman> veamos si maniana prepar algo 
<magu42> yo soy una bestia pero si arrancas con algo te sigo
<ratman> ok
<ratman> mierda maniana trabajo que asco 
<magu42> que se va a hacer , hay ciertas cosas que no se pueden apagar y seguir otro dia
<ratman> si por desgracia
<magu42> salud , policia , correo etc  deben seguir 24/7
<ratman> na
<ratman> deberia poder juvilarme a los 3
<ratman> 43
<magu42> jajajaja
<ratman> eso estaria barbaro
<magu42> nada de eso
<magu42> te falta un tocaso chiquilin!!!!!!
<ratman> y que la edad de trabajo sea de los 3 a los 3
<ratman> 43
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> voy al sobre
<magu42> ok
<ratman> la pastilla ya me hace efecto 
<ratman> jejej
<magu42> nos leemos ratman 
<magu42> sep
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> tranqui
#ubuntu-uy 2016-02-11
<ubuntero> buenos dias hay alguien por ahi?
<ubuntero> estoy teniendo problemas para descargar paquetes desde 
<ubuntero> uy.archive.ubuntu.com
<ubuntero> me retorna "Fallo temporal al resolver «uy.archive.ubuntu.com»"
<ubuntero> quizá ustedes me puedan ayudar
<ubuntero> está fuera de linea el repositorio?
<ubuntero> bueno dejo la consulta por aca si alguno tiene idea me contesta gracias :)
#ubuntu-uy 2017-02-08
<mvr1981> Hola... 
<mvr1981> Donde puedo encontrar información buena para instalar un servidor de correo propio?...
